
How Algolia tackled the relevance problem of search engines - pak
https://blog.algolia.com/how-algolia-tackled-the-relevance-problem-of-search-engines/
======
petra
They make some claims about the limitations of other search engines that
doesn't seem true. Heck recently there was an article that says that google
feeds a lot of signals(and we don't exctly know which), into a large machine
learning algorithm, which they even don't know how it works.

So algolia knows how it all works ? yeh, right.

